# [solved] Problem mit LDPATH

## TheViperMan

Hi!

Ich will ein Programm compilieren, das fertig mit einem Makefile kommt. Gebe ich make ein funktioniert es bis zum letzten Aufruf von g++, bei dem LDPATH übergeben wird.

Es sagt: g++: /usr/kde/3.5/lib:: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Wenn ich "echo $LDPATH" eingeben bekomme ich "/usr/kde/3.5/lib:" angezeigt.

Scheinbar ist der Doppelpunkt nach der Pfadangabe zuviel.

In /etc/env.d sind aber alle Pfade richtig angegeben ohne den Doppelpunkt dahinter, der wird ja nur gebraucht um die einzelnen Pfade voneinander zu trennen, da hier aber nur ein Pfad genannt ist braucht man ja den Doppelpunkt nicht. Aber wie bekomme ich den weg?

Gruß ViperLast edited by TheViperMan on Sat Apr 12, 2008 1:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fauli

Du könntest einfach vor dem "make" einmal

```
export LDPATH="/usr/kde/3.5/lib"
```

eingeben.

----------

## TheViperMan

Das löst sicher das Problem mit dem kompilieren, aber mich würde vielmehr interessieren, warum LDPATH falsch eingetragen wird.

Wenn man da nichts machen kann ist es eben so.

Schonmal danke  :Smile: 

Gruß Viper

----------

## Fauli

Das Problem liegt in /usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde:

Anstelle von

```
export LDPATH=/usr/kde/3.5/lib:${LDPATH}
```

sollte dort besser

```
export LDPATH=/usr/kde/3.5/lib${LDPATH:+:$LDPATH}
```

stehen.

----------

## TheViperMan

LDPATH ist jetzt richtig, leider funktioniert das compilieren immernoch nicht, scheint wohl der Befehl im Makefile nicht ganz korrekt zu sein.

Trotzdem danke  :Smile: 

----------

